# looking for used 5 gallon buckets



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

I am looking for used 5 gallon buckets will pay 25 cents each and need about 100 if you can help


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2003)

Try your local grocery store.... they usuall have stacks in the back room from bulk products.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Try fast food chains. They usually get them full of pickles.


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

I was just thinking of the same thing prowall. My folks ran a restaurant for several years and we stockpiled quite a few pickle buckets. It takes awhile to get rid of the smell.. but otherwise just like any other 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

try guys that hang drywall they use 5 gal. buckets of compound


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

If you live near a large bakery, you could probably get a lot of them there.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I get most of mine from the drywall guys, just wash out the remaining mud stuff and it's a nice bucket. I have gotten some from the fast food places when I see them stacked up out back also.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

5 years later ya think they are still looking ??? :whistling2:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> 5 years later ya think they are still looking ??? :whistling2:


 
Hey, I'm always looking for buckets. I think a lot of other people are too, most of the local restaurants charge for them now.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

loacl place that MAKES ice cream has them by the hundreds. If you know somebody that works there they are free. If not small price. they usually have plastic barrels too.


----------

